# Congratulations to NateO - Microsoft MVP



## MrExcel (Apr 2, 2007)

Once a quarter, Microsoft announces the latest crop of MVP awardees. 

It was just a few years ago when Microsoft started recognizing contributions outside the MS news groups, making it possible for regulars at the communities such as MrExcel and UtterAccess to receive the award. I am always thrilled to see someone from our excellent community recognized by Microsoft. 

Hot of the press, the latest MS MVP in Excel is Nate Oliver - aka NateO. Congratulations Nate!

Bill Jelen


----------



## Tom Urtis (Apr 2, 2007)

Well-deserved indeed Nate, congratulations.


----------



## mrhartley (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats

~Mark


----------



## DougStroud (Apr 2, 2007)

Congratulations Nate!
You have helped solve some very challenging Excel mysteries for me in the past- 


Well deserved....


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats (again!) Nate 

Does this mean you won't have the time to chew me up over using regular expressions instead of faster byte arrays??


----------



## NateO (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the nice sentiments. 

I came to MrExcel.com, many years ago, simply looking to 'give back' due to the amazing amount of quality information I had been able to find on the internet. 

I'm not sure that something like this is possible without such a great community, and I find myself still learning and giving back to this amazing community.

This is quite an honor for me. The compiled list of Microsoft MVPs is quite an amazing list of talents. With that being said, I also recognize that there are some amazing talents, some who regularly frequent our forums here, who could easily be on this list as well. So I thank you as well. 



> Does this mean you won't have the time to chew me up over using regular expressions instead of faster byte arrays??


Thanks, Richard. No, I still have time to take RegExp head on. 

I'd better use this new thing for this post, eh?   

Regards,
Nate Oliver
Microsoft MVP - Excel Systems


----------



## Oorang (Apr 2, 2007)

Very well deserved indeed.


----------



## Oaktree (Apr 2, 2007)

It's not often that the Purdue alumnus in myself cheers for the graduates of IU; but, in this case, it is certainly warranted.   :wink:

Congrats, Nate. Well-deserved!


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 2, 2007)

If'n I kin keep a straight face fer a moment - congratulations, Nate. Much obliged fer yer tossin' a rope 'n' helpin' tug this cowpoke outta some sticky mudholes over the years. 

Oh... and we're all sure that this ain't an _"April Fool's"_ thing, right?


----------



## just_jon (Apr 2, 2007)

Score one for Canada!


----------



## texasalynn (Apr 2, 2007)

Good Job Nate!  Congratulations


----------



## Smitty (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats Nate!

Smitty


----------



## Cbrine (Apr 2, 2007)

Great Job Nate!!!

Cal


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Apr 2, 2007)

Congratulations Nate!  You deserve it.

Although, I have to admit, I thought that the date of the anouncement was rather appropriate.


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Apr 2, 2007)

> If'n I kin keep a straight face fer a moment - congratulations, Nate. Much obliged fer yer tossin' a rope 'n' helpin' tug this cowpoke outta some sticky mudholes over the years.
> 
> Oh... and we're all sure that this ain't an _"April Fool's"_ thing, right?



Kudos to you Mr Truby.  I approve of your level of belligerence in this matter.     (although I am a tad miffed that I didn't see your reference to April Fool's day before I made my own reference)


----------



## NateO (Apr 2, 2007)

> It's not often that the Purdue alumnus in myself cheers for the graduates of IU; but, in this case, it is certainly warranted.   :wink:


You went to Purdue, Matt?! 

Well, following in your footsteps, we can put our differences aside for the time being, and I thank you for your kind words! 

Btw, very impressed with Painter, very nice work in the tourney and it looks like he can recruit. The ol' IU vs. Purdue rivalry may headed back to it's former days of glory, and that's a good thing. 

O'Brien and Truby get their shots in... Ha! I'm in too good a mood. Somehow, this really did happen:

https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile=BA372648-061B-4F39-847C-C3AD98E58A99

But yes, the timing is interesting... Apparently, I am an April Fool's MVP. And I am okay with that!   

Thanks again, everyone!  

Cheers,
Nate Oliver


----------



## Kurt (Apr 2, 2007)

*Congratulations Nate Great Job!!*

Hello NateO,

Congratuations and job well done!

Keep giving us great answers here!

Kurt


----------



## Oaktree (Apr 2, 2007)

> You went to Purdue, Matt?!
> 
> Well, following in your footsteps, we can put our differences aside for the time being, and I thank you for your kind words!
> 
> Btw, very impressed with Painter, very nice work in the tourney and it looks like he can recruit. The ol' IU vs. Purdue rivalry may headed back to it's former days of glory, and that's a good thing.


 Yep, I went there for both undergrad and graduate school.  It'd be nice to see the ol' rivalry start up again... we've been too resolved to just give the football victories to Purdue and the basketball victories to IU without much of a competition.  Maybe they can bring back Gene and Bobby (don't even need any players) for a "game" and just let them yell at each other.  Enough people would pay to see that.


----------



## NateO (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations Nate Great Job!!*

Thanks Kurt!


> Keep giving us great answers here!


That is one of the goals, hopefully better answers. 

Matt, you mean you survived one round at Purdue and elected to return for a second?!    

I'd pay to see Bob and Gene to get after it again. Even better in their prime but beggars can't be choosers! 

I see good things coming for IU and Purdue basketball, and imo, that's good for College Basketball. And if IU is any good, it may save my bracket from going to the crapper every year!


----------



## PA HS Teacher (Apr 2, 2007)

> But yes, the timing is interesting... Apparently, I am an April Fool's MVP. And I am okay with that!



When I first saw "Nate Oliver named MS MVP on April 1 2007" I thought it was an April Fool's Joke, as in let's pick someone who is so obviously overqualified and pretend they just became an MVP.  Then I read this post and realized that Nate really was just named an MS MVP and it just happened to fall on Apr 1.

Nate brings a depth of understanding to his responses that some poster's dont always recognize or appreciate.   When I see responses from Nate I know they are usually rooted in some fundamental understanding computer programming.   Even when I don't understand much of it, I appreciate it.   

Thanks Nate!


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheers Nate.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 3, 2007)

you know your stuff, Nathan !!
deserved MVP !


----------



## Peter_SSs (Apr 3, 2007)

Congratulations Nate - well deserved   ray:


----------



## Haluk (Apr 3, 2007)

Congratulations ...


----------



## NateO (Apr 3, 2007)

> Thanks Nate!


Oh no, thank you! I appreciate the kind words, everyone.


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Apr 5, 2007)

Well deserved for all your valuable and continious contributions to MrExcel and Excel in general. Well done Nate  :wink: 

Jaafar.


----------



## ExcelChampion (Apr 9, 2007)

Your technical abilties, graciousness, and professionalism have been apparent for years and I thank you for your help.  

Congratulations!


----------



## NateO (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you, Gentlemen. Your sentiments are appreciated.


----------



## mortgageman (Apr 12, 2007)

[/quote]
.....SNIP Somehow, this really did happen:

https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile=BA372648-061B-4F39-847C-C3AD98E58A99

SNIP

Cheers,
Nate Oliver[/quote]

Somehow?  More like unsurprisingly!  I hope I am not to late to offer my congratulations on a well deserved recognition.


----------

